# Difficulties in finding job



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,

My wife is on a bridging visa while we await Immigration's decision on granting her a TR.

Alot of jobs out there in her field requires PR or Citizenship. This frustrates my wife.

My wife has graduated from a Master degree from an Australian university in Australia. Average score of 75%, and her English is of a very high standard.

What can she do to get a job?

I have told her to apply for jobs despite the PR/Citizenship requirements, and just explain to them at the job interview that one day she will get a PR based on the Partner visa.

She has not got a phone call from any company yet.

I will ask her to apply for everything regardless of requirements and even graduate positions, so long as she explains her visa situation at the job interview (if she ever gets one).

Australia is crying out for Accountants yet she can't find a job.

Thanks.


----------



## sueellson (Feb 8, 2014)

Is she a member of a professional association for Accountants? These websites provide a lot of information and resources for people in your wife's situation. Even if she is not a member, I would suggest that she look at their websites. They are listed on the immi . gov . au / asri website.

Sue Ellson
Newcomers Network


----------



## jessie1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh how i can relate to your situation, my partner who is a lawyer on a PMV has applied for over 600 paralegal jobs since we arrived last April with not even an interview. This has made him think that Australia is not the country for him and now our relationship is suffering. He has received his paperwork to apply for PR but he is so disillusioned that I don't know if he will continue as the loss to his self esteem and confidence (not to mention income) has been terrible. I am able to fully support him but it seems that although Australia cites legal jobs as a Wanted occupation, no-one is willing to take him on. He left a good job in the UK to be with me and I feel so guilty that I have deprived him of his career and at the same time I feel angry that Australian employers are so blatantly negative towards the PMV applicants.


----------



## sueellson (Feb 8, 2014)

*Challenges finding work*

Hello there

I do understand the difficulties of finding work, but so often I see people using the same strategies without success and they keep doing it rather than change their approach.

The most common way for new arrivals to find work is through networking, referrals and voluntary work (not applying for advertised jobs). The resume also needs to be in an 'Australian' format and the LinkedIn profile must be complete and descriptive.

If you are in Melbourne, you are welcome to attend a free event that I host called Living, Working and Networking in Melbourne on the Second Wednesday of every month - they are also held in Sydney, Adelaide, Brisbane and Perth - register at Newcomers Network - Information, Events, Advocacy - Helping you make the most of your new life in your new location

For more tips, contact me directly
[email protected]


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Many thanks for that link. Looks great.

One issue my wife has is on job application forms it states expiry date for the visa.

My wife, in Australia, got a bridging visa, after we put in our application for the partner visa. This bridging visa has no obvious expiry date. I am thinking to leave that field blank if the form permits.

Is that the right way of doing things?

I have also been told if she displays an English name on her resume she will stand a far better chance of getting an interview? Is that right?

I am thinking if putting something like 'Full Official Chinese Name (Western First Name)' on her resume.

She has kept her surname when married. 

People I know told me that people find it hard/embarrassing to pronounce her Chinese name so they tend to overlook her in the job application process.

I am not sure really because I don't work in HR.


----------



## sueellson (Feb 8, 2014)

There was some research done years ago that said that Chinese and Indian names were discriminated against. It may be an idea to use an Anglicised name for the resume but remember to use her correct name on all employment documents. Leaving a field blank is likely to render the application invalid - which is why I recommend networking, referrals and voluntary work - these 'processes' can be avoided that way...

More tips at Articles by Sue Ellson - WorkLifeGroup


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

I am also thinking of using RedStarResume for her resume and cover letter. I don't really know. I do honestly think her cover letter and resume is quite good.

Can I put her name on the resume as 'Chinese First Name Chinese Second Name (Western First Name)'? .i.e. Jinhua Chan (Jackie).

Otherwise I'll ask her just to have her name as Western First Name Chinese Second Name .i.e. Jackie Chan


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

You should put the English name first, Jackie Jinhua Chan.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Or cut out the Chinese name as you suggested in your second option


----------

